# Newegg vs. TigerDirect



## MouSe

What are your guys' opinions on these two sites?

I have setup similar systems at both sites, and TigerDirect is coming up cheaper with shipping before rebates. When I say similar I really mean the same, so there ya go. The reason why I'm asking is because I know with NewEgg if you have a problem they are very easy to work to fix the issue. I also already have a NewEgg credit card and would be using it to purchase my desired items. 

So if I can get a good enough response, I might just be going with TigerDirect instead.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Both are fine. I mostly buy from newegg tho, But i do buy from CompUSA ( witch is the same thing as TigerDirect ) I just look for the better deals. Both sites are fine.


----------



## JTM

dannaswolcott said:


> Both are fine. I mostly buy from newegg tho, But i do buy from CompUSA ( witch is the same thing as TigerDirect ) I just look for the better deals. Both sites are fine.



How is CompUSA? They went fully online correct?


----------



## dannaswolcott

They are online and ran by TigerDirect. www.compUSA.com I miss them around here, I herd they have about 25 stores open in the south. Wish they would open up here, I miss the store.... Anyway, Every time i orderd with them I have never had a problem. Fact I have had issues with newegg. I love compusa.


----------



## mortonman1

newegg newegg newegg!!!!


----------



## Dystopia

take newegg. how are the prices AFTER rebates? i would bet that newegg is cheaper. Plus newegg has awesomeness customer service!!


----------



## DCIScouts

Huh, that's interesting, in my experience Tiger is always more expensive but has massive mail-in rebates on stuff.  Haven't checked them out in awhile, though...


----------



## mep916

Depends on the item. Sometimes TD is cheaper. Newegg shipping is probably best across the board, however.


----------



## Ramodkk

Newegg usually has better prices. I'd say go for newegg. As mep said, their shipping rocks, we sometimes get our stuff earlier than they say.

Also, newegg's interface is 189% easier to browse, they have TONS of filtering options. Of course that serves no purpose if you already know what you're buying and it probably doesn't apply in this occasion


----------



## Dystopia

right on!


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Also, newegg's interface is 189% easier to browse, they have TONS of filtering options. Of course that serves no purpose if you already know what you're buying and it probably doesn't apply in this occasion



That's another huge plus. Their website is very easy to use. Tiger Direct is awful. I hate browsing that site.


----------



## just a noob

i wouldn't count on rebates to come through in the first place, especially tigerdirect, so in this case, newegg is where i would go


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> i wouldn't count on rebates to come through in the first place, especially tigerdirect, so in this case, newegg is where i would go



You'll notice some promotions are offered to TD, Newegg, Zipzoomfly, etc... not necessarily exclusive to newegg.


----------



## MouSe

Apparently some people didn't read my OP. I said for same parts TD beats newegg with shipping before rebates. So, after rebates TD still wins. I was just asking if anybody has had any bad experience with TD customer service, because I know newegg is awesome.


----------



## just a noob

just hope you don't have to rma anything with them


----------



## N3crosis

just a noob said:


> just hope you don't have to rma anything with them





ramodkk said:


> Newegg usually has better prices. I'd say go for newegg. As mep said, their shipping rocks, we sometimes get our stuff earlier than they say.
> 
> Also, newegg's interface is 189% easier to browse, they have TONS of filtering options. Of course that serves no purpose if you already know what you're buying and it probably doesn't apply in this occasion



Doing a RMA for TD isn't bad at all. When my dad had to RMA a 46" Plasma there was no hassle. Also, ramodkk the Newegg site is way harder to browse than TD (IMO). As soon as you get to TD all of the sections are on the left and you simply click them, and boom you have all of the parts in that specific section. Newegg there is dropdown menus, and I can hardly ever find what I'm looking for without typing something into search. I might be a little biased on that though, since TD has stores here in Canada and Newegg is shipping only. I have never had experience with either stores shipping, however I have had experience with both for customer service and they are pretty much the same. Some might argue one is better than the other, but it is really up to you which store you want to shop at.


----------



## Intel_man

Newegg for US... (the .CA one sucks. Seriously.... $14 shipping for a DVI-D cable?)


NCIX for Canada.


Tigerdirect = down the drain.


----------



## Ramodkk

Flar0n said:


> As soon as you get to TD all of the sections are on the left and you simply click them, and boom you have *all *of the parts in that specific section.



Exactly my point! 

Newegg has excellent filtering options. If you only want to see "Free Shipping" items, you can do that. If you wan't to see items with "Mail-In Rebates" you can do that as well. It's awesome

Yes, TigerDirect has "quicker" action (which is really just 2 seconds less you have to wait over Newegg's drop-down menu ) but you get a wall of items and you have to look through all the pages for the stuff you need.


----------



## MouSe

So has anybody ever had a bad experience with TigerDirect? That's the only thing I'm looking for, is if anybody has such a bad horror story to make me not go with them.


----------



## bcohen4

ramodkk said:


> Newegg usually has better prices. I'd say go for newegg. As mep said, their shipping rocks, we sometimes get our stuff earlier than they say.
> 
> Also, newegg's interface is 189% easier to browse, they have TONS of filtering options. Of course that serves no purpose if you already know what you're buying and it probably doesn't apply in this occasion



QFT

Their interface is so nice, that's why I always end up there, regardless the price.  Besides, their prices are always equal or less than everywhere else


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tiger's shipping charges are nuts. Plus, they're out in IL and I'm in CT. If I order from NewEgg, I usually get my items within a day or two, even when it's standard 3 day. NewEgg's prices are also cheaper than Tiger.


----------



## Ramodkk

*>*


----------



## Chuck_Fu

I love newegg there interface is so much better to use then tigerdirect theres is awful.  neweggs shipping prices are reasonable and shipping is fast always have everything within 3 days.  Tigerdirects shipping is expensive I do not buy there if I cant help it.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

The best out of all i think is NCIX. Especially if you are Canadian because they are based out of BC. Their customer service is great and selection is too. Idk about the us version but the canadian version does price matching. You just submit the link of the lowest price (for Canada must be canadian site) and they match it.


----------



## MouSe

Ok, so Newegg wins.

Now, I really want to build my own PC. But on CyberPower PC I can get the same stuff for about $200 less. I'm sure rebates would take care of that, but I wouldn't have to mess with mailing them in.

What would y'all do?


----------



## Ramodkk

Personally, I would still go for Newegg for three reasons. 

1) You really get to see the EXACT parts your PC is gonna have
2) Some of the parts CyberPower/i-Buy-Power use for PC's are not quality stuff (PSU, Cases, Motherboard) Buying your own stuff, you can choose quality parts which will be worth the little extra $
3) You get a good experience at building a comp (unless you've done it before) and it's always fun to build a PC


----------



## Chuck_Fu

ramodkk said:


> Personally, I would still go for Newegg for three reasons.
> 
> 1) You really get to see the EXACT parts your PC is gonna have
> 2) Some of the parts CyberPower/i-Buy-Power use for PC's are not quality stuff (PSU, Cases, Motherboard) Buying your own stuff, you can choose quality parts which will be worth the little extra $
> 3) You get a good experience at building a comp (unless you've done it before) and it's always fun to build a PC



I am with you on all that stuff.  I have built 5 computers and each time has been an learning experience and it is fun to do but can be frustrating but a lot of stuff is frustrating.


----------



## graedus

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> The best out of all i think is NCIX. Especially if you are Canadian because they are based out of BC. Their customer service is great and selection is too. Idk about the us version but the canadian version does price matching. You just submit the link of the lowest price (for Canada must be canadian site) and they match it.



actually i find directcanada.com to be cheaper than both NCIX and TD if you're in canada. also based in bc, and customer service is kick ass.

edit:
here's an example

DC - http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=14040MN9097&vpn=LS24HUCEBQ/XAA&manufacture=Samsung

TD - http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3728682&CatId=2775

NCIX - http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=28369&vpn=LS24HUCEBQ/XAA&manufacture=Samsung

and ignore NCIX's price rebate as both others don't offer one on this monitor. (not by much, but DC is still cheaper than NCIX's rebate price)


----------



## mep916

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> The best out of all i think is NCIX. Especially if you are Canadian because they are based out of BC. Their customer service is great and selection is too. Idk about the us version but the canadian version does price matching. You just submit the link of the lowest price (for Canada must be canadian site) and they match it.



Have you purchased anything from Newegg's Canada site yet? How are their prices compared to NCIX?


----------

